# Cross-border shipping & Musicians Friend?



## paraedolia (Nov 26, 2008)

I see Musicians Friend is (now?) offering to ship to Canada, which is potentially of interest. 
Today I got their OMFGSENDUSYOURMONEY spam offering free shipping on large items over $99...
I'm tempted but I notice they ship UPS. Alarm bells go off as everything I've ever had come across the border with UPS/FeEx has also come with $Random_high_number in brokerage charges. 
Anyone bought anything from MF? Did you get stung by UPS? The thought of getting a deal on something for $300 w/ free shipping is appealing, but then getting hit with another $189 in we've-got-you-over-a-barrel charges from the shipping company dampens my enthusiasm somewhat.

Any experience to the contrary?

(And whatever happened to the lawsuit against UPS for doing this?)


----------



## Brennan (Apr 9, 2008)

The free shipping deal is to the lower 48 only, not available to us up here.


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

Be very careful of the 'we've-got-you-over-a-barrel charges'...because you can't avoid them unless you live near enough the border crossing that you can 'self-clear' through Customs. Otherwise UPS will hit you with brokerage fees. Same with FedEx. Not to mention that they will also both charge taxes on the items as well.


----------



## paraedolia (Nov 26, 2008)

Brennan said:


> The free shipping deal is to the lower 48 only, not available to us up here.


Really, it certainly seemed like they were offering free shipping to Canada..at least a while ago. I hate the way marketing people write...


----------



## zurn (Oct 21, 2009)

paraedolia said:


> Really, it certainly seemed like they were offering free shipping to Canada..at least a while ago. I hate the way marketing people write...


I have often tried to order from them online and although it says they will will to Canada, after adding it to the cart and checking out at paypal you get an error saying they don't ship in your area.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

The only way to avoid the extra charges is to have items shipped via mail (USPS). It takes about 10 days. If the seller agrees to it, then that is the way to go.

What was this lawsuit against UPS? I never heard of it but I hope it goes through and they get hit real good. It would serve those morally bankrupt people good!


----------



## paraedolia (Nov 26, 2008)

I just looked up the lawsuit...depressing
http://www.poynerbaxter.com/UPS.htm

It starts out
October 25, 2006

Poyner Baxter has filed a class action lawsuit against UPS.

The lawsuit claims that on the purchase of goods from the US, UPS fails to obtain consumers’ consent to act as customs broker; or to disclose the existence or amount of the brokerage fee which they charge; or to provide consumers with the opportunity to arrange for customs clearance by themselves. It also claims that the amount of the brokerage fee charged is grossly excessive.

But depressingly ends
March 28, 2008

The certification hearing scheduled to commence on March 25, 2008 did not proceed. Instead, the parties appeared before Mr. Justice Goepel regarding the Defendant's motion to have the claim for criminal rate of interest dismissed. Judgment was reserved.

At this time , there is no new date set for the Certification Hearing.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Thanks for the update. It looks like big business wins again. 

One thing you could do, but I'm not sure if it's legal or morally right is to give UPS a cheque and then put stop payment on it. When they complain, you could also complain and ask for proof that you gave them the ok to act in your behalf.

I bought my wife a pair of winter boots from the USA a few years ago. They were shipped via UPS. Those $100.00 boots ended up costing me $185.00. That's a lot of money to ship a bit of rubber and fur across the border.


----------



## Bird (Nov 6, 2006)

I've ordered from Sweetwater a few times and I just ask them to ship US Post. Fed Ex and UPS have those ridiculous brokerage fees which are just obscene. With US Post you can still get dinged once in a while but I find it happens much less frequently.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Some of the places in the States will include the brokerage charger/taxes/duty in the shipping rate. While UPS is a pain, you can at least see ALL the fees you will be paying up front and see if it's still a deal getting the item from that seller or not after shipping fees though. But, I have no idea if Musiciansfriend's rates are displayed like that. Judging by the shipping prices, I don't think so.

I have bought items from Rondo who ship Fedex, and their shipping rates include all the fees (brokerage/duty/tax). The surprising part is, the rates aren't really that high even with all the fees included. I was pleasantly surprised last time I ordered something. The Fedex rates are actually getting comparable to the USPS rates, and you know taxes etc. are covered (with the right retailer). It's always a crap shoot if you will get nailed for taxes or not using USPS.

It always comes back to the bottom line... avoid UPS at all costs. If you can't use USPS, Fedex is the next 'best' thing.


----------



## paraedolia (Nov 26, 2008)

Just out of interest, anyone know if UPS do it in the other direction too? 
Amercians don't get taxed as far as I can tell -- thread on another forum: Europeans/Canadians/Aussies all piping in with percentages added on imports, all the Americans saying Tax!?!? WTF?!?! No Way!
I doubt they'd get make many friends implementing something like this south of the border.
Anyone done it --shipped UPS to someone in the US-- and have a story to tell?
I guess the excuse would be that there's no tax, so no need to broker it?


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

paraedolia said:


> Just out of interest, anyone know if UPS do it in the other direction too?
> Amercians don't get taxed as far as I can tell -- thread on another forum: Europeans/Canadians/Aussies all piping in with percentages added on imports, all the Americans saying Tax!?!? WTF?!?! No Way!
> I doubt they'd get make many friends implementing something like this south of the border.
> Anyone done it --shipped UPS to someone in the US-- and have a story to tell?
> I guess the excuse would be that there's no tax, so no need to broker it?


Yes, I have. I used to import some things from the USA and sometimes things went back the other way. A pain with UPS. I used Canada Post. 

The easiest thing, just don't use the UPS scambags.


----------

